# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Telegram, cloud-based instant messaging service, 	Telegram Messenger LLP, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Telegram Messenger LLP

Website - telegram.org

facebook.com/TelegramOfficialMessenger

twitter.com/telegram

linkedin.com/company/telegram-messenger

Telegram on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Pavel Durov

Co-founder - Nikolai Durov

Projects and products:

Telegram Open Network (TON), blockchain platform

----------


## Airicist

Telegram Bot Platform

----------


## Airicist

"Bot Platform 2.0"

by Telegram Team
April 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Check out the new AI-powered TechCrunch news bot on Telegram messenger"

by Travis Bernard
Mar 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telegram, a recent haven for the far right, purges extremist content"
At least 15 extremist Telegram channels — akin to chatrooms where the founders have moderating power — have recently been banned, according to a tally by NBC News.

by Kevin Collier, Anna Schecter and Ezra Kaplan
January 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Information’s 411 — Urgent Telegram"

by Cory Weinberg
January 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Telegram can now import your WhatsApp chat history"
As new users flock to the messaging service

by Jon Porter
January 28, 2021

----------

